# Messenger



## Acid_Risk (7. Januar 2005)

hi, 

Das es den MSN messenger nicht fuer Linux gibt ist mir klar, warum sollte Microsoft fuer seinen Großen konkurent proggen 

Aber welche andere mglichkeiten gibt es um seinen MSN accound auf linux abzurufen


----------



## The Hacky (7. Januar 2005)

Also, erste Anlaufstelle sollte immer sourceforge.net sein, aber es wäre auch gut zu wissen für welche GUI Du einen Client haben willst, denn dann kannst Du dich direkt auf speziellen Seiten umschauen.


----------



## Fabian H (7. Januar 2005)

> Aber welche andere mglichkeiten gibt es um seinen MSN accound auf linux abzurufen


Mehr als genug 

Das bekannteste ist wohl Gaim.

Ein anderer Client waere z.B. Bitlbee.


----------



## RedWing (7. Januar 2005)

Und noch weitere:
Der amsn.
Ein msn Clon für Linux sehr vom Look& Feel her an MS msn angelehnt.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Julian Maicher (7. Januar 2005)

Wenn du mit KDE arbeitest, dann kann ich dir Kopete empfehlen. Unterstützt verschiedene Protokolle, u.a. ICQ, IRC und MSN


----------



## Helmut Klein (7. Januar 2005)

suye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du mit KDE arbeitest, dann kann ich dir Kopete empfehlen. Unterstützt verschiedene Protokolle, u.a. ICQ, IRC und MSN



...oder aber SIM.

Und falls es nichts grafisches sein soll, entweder wie von Fabian erwähnt bitlbee (in Kombination mit irssi) oder centericq.


----------



## SpitfireXP (8. Januar 2005)

Ich habe mir gerdae auch mal den SIM geladen...
Läuft an sich recht gut, aber manchmal erreichen mich ein paar nachrichten nicht...


----------



## Sway (8. Januar 2005)

Also amsn kommt dem original am nähsten. Da werden wenigstens die Benutzer eigenen Smilies angezeigt


----------



## McMarcDeluxe (16. Januar 2005)

bei kopete doch auch


----------



## SpitfireXP (16. Januar 2005)

Ich bin jetzt gerade mit Gaim online...

Bis jetzt keine Probleme...

Mal sehen, was wird.


----------



## McMarcDeluxe (16. Januar 2005)

Wie geht das mit GAIN und MSN? Oo


----------



## MCIglo (16. Januar 2005)

Oder du startest MSN über WINE


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Alternativ gibt's dann ja auch noch Everybuddy (jetzt ayttm oder so aehnlich). Auf jeden Fall kommt man ueber http://www.everybuddy.com dorthin.


----------



## orffyre (9. November 2005)

Gibt es eventuell auch einen Messenger, der das Underground-Netzwerk odigo unterstützt?

 Danke! 

 Gruss,
 orffyre


----------

